# Something is munching on my plants



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

okay in the tank there are

3 Blood Fin Tetras
2 Red eyes
3 cloud
3 ember
1 reed tailed shark

and recently i have noticed there there are holes beining munched in the leaves of my plants any idea who or what would be eatting my plants?


----------



## genetics (Mar 21, 2006)

i heard that sometimes, small snails 'hitch hikes' on live plants and harbor there. maybe such holes are these snails digesting plants material??


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

there are no snails in that tank... we just bought some snails 4 the 55 but no snails have been placed in the tank yet. so it couldnt be snails. plus i have the plant in the tank for a while and just recently since the shark was added have noticed the holes appearing on my plants...


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

What types of plants are being munched on?

I've noticed that sometimes Anubias will lose leaves as a few new ones grow.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

they arent loosing leaves there are holes appearing in the leaves themselves... one species of plant i bought was from petco which grew and was devided into 3 tanks.. then the other was one i bought at walmart about 2 months ago.. they were all fine until i introduced the shark into the tank.... could it be possible that he is the one reeking havik on my plants? every couple of days i look at my plants and notice more holes... in the tank i now have 3 bloodfins, 3 embers, 3 white clouds, 1 red tailed shark and 1 BN.. the BN got added today and so i have no idea what could be taking a bite outta my plants. any suggestions other than just snails?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

The red tailed shark is probably your culprit, they will munch on plants.


----------

